# Expecting twins after miscarriage :)



## xgem27x

I just had to post a thread in this section! Can't keep such good news to myself!!

I miscarried last year in June, but then on my babys due date I got a BFP!! 

I was dreading his due date, because I didn't know how I would feel, but that was the most amazing thing to of happened! 

And then the other day I had my first 12 week scan, and found out I was having twins! 

I felt lucky enough to be pregnant again, but to be pregnant with twins just made me feel double as lucky!

So I am floating on cloud 9 now!! :cloud9:

Hope everyones pregnancies are going OK! Stick in there little ones :):) xxxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Huge congrats xxx Wishing you a lovely pregnancy x


----------



## mamato2more

HA! Too cool! I had a very early loss right before these guys, got a positive test, then bled the next day..No af inbetween, but found out at nine weeks we had two fraternal boys!! Come on into the twins section down in parenting! We'd love to have you!


----------



## Lol78

Fantastic news!!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

oh wow thats fab news !!! congratulations x2 !!


----------



## Las78

Oh wow, thats fantastic, congratulations hun x


----------



## babytots

Awww wow congratulations thats wonderful news sweetie!! x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow thats lovely, lucky you. Congratulations.xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Excellent news! Congratulations! :)


----------



## LunaBean

thats brilliant, congrats!!


----------



## mememe84

congratulations x


----------



## Kitty23

big congrats :) xxx


----------



## KA92

fantastic news sweetie congratulations on your babieeesss!!!!
xx


----------



## meldmac

Congrats!!


----------



## cleckner04

That is amazing news!! :hugs:


----------



## Carmello_01

Thats lovely! Congrats!


----------



## Bingo

Wow that is fabulous news. Hubby and I joked that wouldn't it be funny if we ended up with twins after our miscarriage. I only have one sac so it's unlikely.

Congrats to you and I hope you have an easy pregnancy. :happydance::hugs:


----------



## MrsRoughton

thats fantasic news hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## im_mi

oh how wonderful!!! :D congratulations! What a lovely gift your angel has given you <3


----------



## saxon

Thats brilliant news. I look forward ot seeing you over in the twins section and in the secon dtrimester section soon too. Stiuck in there little bubbas and I am 3 weeks further into my pregnancy and I am also expecting twins


----------



## everthingX

Hi XGem, WOW Congratulations, this is such wonderful news to read. We've had a very sad week and this was such a lovely post, first thing that's made me go ahhh...in a long time. Thank you for sharing your wonderful news, it gives us hope. Really pleased its worked out so well for you, and such a day for you to find out, WOW WOW WOW!!!! Congrats hun, enjoy every min, here's to a happy and healthy 9 months, so so pleased for you xx



xgem27x said:


> I just had to post a thread in this section! Can't keep such good news to myself!!
> 
> I miscarried last year in June, but then on my babys due date I got a BFP!!
> 
> I was dreading his due date, because I didn't know how I would feel, but that was the most amazing thing to of happened!
> 
> And then the other day I had my first 12 week scan, and found out I was having twins!
> 
> I felt lucky enough to be pregnant again, but to be pregnant with twins just made me feel double as lucky!
> 
> So I am floating on cloud 9 now!! :cloud9:
> 
> Hope everyones pregnancies are going OK! Stick in there little ones :):) xxxx


----------



## WantaBelly

Seeing this makes me SO Happy.............

You truly are blessed! Congratulations Sweetie


----------



## lottie7

That is the most fabulous news, I am so happy for you. Stories like this give us all a little inspiration. Twins! That is truly amazing.
xx


----------

